# Props to the Homie Topo!



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

Finally made that center spread homie,It's well over due and well deserved! :thumbsup:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

congrats to him. i have been doing some homework on his work so i can finish my project.....  :biggrin:


----------



## Smoke1 (Aug 3, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Nov 10 2009, 05:14 PM~15624806
> *Finally made that center spread homie,It's well over due and well deserved! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


*DAMN THAT'S MY CAR :biggrin: *


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Nov 10 2009, 05:29 PM~15625760
> *DAMN THAT'S MY CAR  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 76´Low (Aug 30, 2003)

Topo is the man he is one of the honest People in this game


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Nov 10 2009, 07:29 PM~15625760
> *DAMN THAT'S MY CAR  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

PROPS TOPO


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Nov 10 2009, 07:29 PM~15625760
> *DAMN THAT'S MY CAR  :biggrin:
> *


you made it :biggrin:


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1 (Oct 26, 2004)

I BET THIS GUY WOULD HAVE CADILLAC ENGINEERS TRIPPIN IF THEY GOT WORD THAT HE HAS PERFECTED THESE CARS LIKE THIS. THEY MISSED THE BOAT!! TRULY SICK WORK TOPO!!! KEEP'EM COMIN!


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

there was a guy In Santa Paula Ca, Names Scotty Strader, He used to make the 80's cadillacs into convertibles back in the 80's , he got sprung and moved to Illinois 
theres alot of people that can do that type of work , 
just topo did it to the right car and at the right time 
:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Nov 11 2009, 12:23 AM~15630076
> *PROPS TOPO
> *


*X2*


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Nov 10 2009, 05:14 PM~15624806
> *Finally made that center spread homie,It's well over due and well deserved! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: i wonder what he charges for one of these conversions?


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Glassed Out_@Nov 11 2009, 11:29 PM~15639442
> *:thumbsup: i wonder what he charges for one of these conversions?
> *



x2 but you know what they say if you ask you probably cant afford it


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Nov 11 2009, 03:23 AM~15630076
> *PROPS TOPO
> *



x2
congrats homie!


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

my homie Bull's ride which will be back on the streets next summer.


----------



## t_durden (Sep 5, 2004)

Nice.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

He needs to do a Towncar.


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@Nov 12 2009, 05:45 AM~15641928
> *my homie Bull's ride which will be back on the streets next summer.
> 
> 
> ...


did topo do this car??it doesnt look like one of his jobs???


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Nov 12 2009, 09:40 AM~15643495
> *He needs to do a Towncar.
> *


x98


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Nov 11 2009, 10:25 PM~15640150
> *x2  but you know what they say if you ask you probably cant afford it
> *


  i dont want one im just a little curious on what it costs. im thinking in the neigborhood of mabey 20-25 grand either way Topo is the best out there when it comes to this


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@Nov 12 2009, 05:45 AM~15641928
> *my homie Bull's ride which will be back on the streets next summer.
> 
> 
> ...


That's the homie from damu riders old car


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@Nov 12 2009, 08:45 AM~15641928
> *my homie Bull's ride which will be back on the streets next summer.
> 
> 
> ...


did e ever get that driver door glass fixed homie


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 12 2009, 03:33 PM~15645292
> *did e ever get that driver door glass fixed homie
> *


no not yet he's still on a little trip, he'll be back real soon.


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY1117_@Nov 12 2009, 01:02 PM~15643763
> *did topo do this car??it doesnt look like one of his jobs???
> *


yes it is one of Topos cars, The owner actually had topo start building another one, but didn't finish it.


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Nov 12 2009, 12:40 PM~15643495
> *He needs to do a Towncar.
> *


he already did the cadillac......why mess with a ford? LOL


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

i like that yellow camaro that he did.....that mother is sick......


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Nov 12 2009, 09:11 PM~15649012
> *he already did the cadillac......why mess with a ford? LOL
> *


Banned.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

well deserved


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Nov 12 2009, 06:13 PM~15649033
> *i like that yellow camaro that he did.....that mother is sick......
> *


The Camaro is featured in this months issue of Rides.


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

this one?


----------



## Coupe R DeVille (Jun 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Nov 16 2009, 11:40 PM~15687907
> *this one?
> 
> 
> ...


WOW :nicoderm: :wow:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

ANYBODY KNOW WHERE TO FIND HIM??? OR HOW TO CONTACT HIM???


----------



## STILL BALLIN (Aug 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Nov 17 2009, 12:38 AM~15688329
> *ANYBODY KNOW WHERE TO FIND HIM??? OR HOW TO CONTACT HIM???
> *



I WILL SEND U HIS NUMBER, WHEN U GUYS GOING TO BRING OUT THAT NICE TWO DOOR


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Nov 10 2009, 08:14 PM~15624806
> *Finally made that center spread homie,It's well over due and well deserved! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


*
THAT'S MY TEE!! *:biggrin: :biggrin: 
BIG CONGRATS TO BIG TOPO!! HE A MOTHERFUCKEN SKILLED LATINO WHO IS CHANGING THE GAME ONE CAR AT A TIME!!
PURO


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

THAT TITLE SAY IT ALL, WELL DESERVED


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

DAMN HE MAKES THEM LOOK AS IF THEY ROLLED OFF THE FACTORY LINE! EVEN HIS CONVERTIBLE RACKS LOOK AND FUNCTION AS IF GM MADE IT


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

congratulations, we deserved!!!!!!


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

well deserved! Much props.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

i want one!!! :0


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76´Low_@Nov 11 2009, 12:14 AM~15630015
> *Topo is the man he is one of the honest People in this game
> *


x2 on that one


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

Mad props to the big dog keep the fools drullen


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:worship:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Nov 12 2009, 11:40 AM~15643495
> *He needs to do a Towncar.
> *


someone is. :biggrin:


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 7 2009, 08:05 AM~15897229
> *someone is. :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64_@Nov 20 2009, 08:54 PM~15732370
> *i want one!!! :0
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Glassed Out_@Nov 12 2009, 11:06 AM~15643805
> *   i dont want one im just a little curious on what it costs. im thinking in  the neigborhood of mabey 20-25 grand either way Topo is the best out there when it comes to this
> *


When I talked to Topo back in '05 when he brought out 3 to the Super Show, (if I remember correctly) he said about $15k for a hardtop and $22k for a convertible, and thats just labor, not including paint job....who knows what they're going for now...


----------



## fontaine4 (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Nov 17 2009, 12:38 AM~15688329
> *ANYBODY KNOW WHERE TO FIND HIM??? OR HOW TO CONTACT HIM???
> *


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

NO DOUBT....HE IS ONE OF THE BEST ALSO VERY HUMBLE..IVE ALWAYS HEARD GOOD THINGS BOUT HIM..


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Nov 17 2009, 12:40 AM~15687907
> *this one?
> 
> 
> ...


it looks nice bu i prefer the challengers he did


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 25 2010, 09:12 PM~18138255
> *it looks nice bu i prefer the challengers he did
> 
> 
> ...


that mofo is bad!!!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Nov 12 2009, 09:40 AM~15643495
> *He needs to do a Towncar.
> *


x100 :yes:


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 25 2010, 07:12 PM~18138255
> *it looks nice bu i prefer the challengers he did
> 
> 
> ...


FUKIN SICK :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Nov 11 2009, 12:23 AM~15630076
> *PROPS TOPO
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@Nov 12 2009, 05:45 AM~15641928
> *my homie Bull's ride which will be back on the streets next summer.
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 25 2010, 06:12 PM~18138255
> *it looks nice bu i prefer the challengers he did
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

The best always take forever to get recognized  congrats


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

he deserves it alot of time and sweat :biggrin:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

I ENJOYED DRIVEING ONE OF TOPOS RIDES WHICH MY COMPA JORGE OWNS A CONVERT CADDY AT THE MAJESTICS NEW YEARS PICNIC THIS YEAR MAN AINT NOTHIN LIKE IT THE WIND BLOWN IN MY HAIR JUST ROLLIN THAT CADDY WAS THE BEST FEELIN :thumbsup:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@Nov 12 2009, 05:45 AM~15641928
> *my homie Bull's ride which will be back on the streets next summer.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jorge63 (May 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Sep 2 2010, 10:42 PM~18476008
> *I ENJOYED  DRIVEING ONE OF TOPOS RIDES WHICH MY COMPA JORGE OWNS A CONVERT CADDY AT THE MAJESTICS NEW YEARS PICNIC THIS YEAR MAN AINT NOTHIN LIKE IT THE WIND BLOWN IN MY HAIR JUST ROLLIN THAT CADDY WAS THE BEST FEELIN  :thumbsup:
> *



It doesfeel good to drive the rag!!!!!!!!!


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

hell ya


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

he still doing work outta his house?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Nov 17 2009, 12:40 AM~15687907
> *this one?
> 
> 
> ...


thats out here in sac now along with a black one he did


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Aug 23 2010, 04:42 PM~18385966
> *:wow:
> *


thses to for doors are out here in sac now to seen them in the streets rollin


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 13 2010, 06:24 PM~18558817
> *he still doing work outta his house?
> *


Nope, he has a shop in El Segundo now. Check out the latest issue of DUB Magazine for more on the new shop.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Nov 10 2009, 07:14 PM~15624806
> *Finally made that center spread homie,It's well over due and well deserved! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Topo - well deserved!


----------



## 1980cutlasssupreme (Mar 1, 2007)

them some bad ass ride's


----------



## 24 Karat Cadillac (Sep 25, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Daymn


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

baldylatino said:


> RIP


nvm got the text


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

Lownslow302 said:


> nvm got the text


:wow:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:bump:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

CE 707 said:


>


nice


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:yes:


----------

